# Make the Switch! APR Presents the 3.0 TFSI Power Play!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the 3.0 TFSI Power Play! Starting today, customers limited by the lack of hardware support from their current ECU tuner, can make the switch to APR and dive right into an APR Stage 2+ Fully Loaded ECU and APR Supercharger Pulley System at nearly half the price! 










To make the switch, visit any APR dealer or send us your ECU. The APR dealer will verify you have a competitor’s software, and for $1,299 ($1,155 off retail), you’ll be provided with an APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade and an APR Stage 2+ Fully Loaded ECU with APR’s EMCS Cruise Control Stalk Program Switching and Features! 










With many APR customers currently setting 11 second quarter mile times, it’s your chance to finally join the pack and feel the difference APR customers have for seventeen months!

Please contact an APR dealer today at www.goapr.com/dealer/ or fill our online order form and check “3.0 TFSI Power Play” at the top (http://www.goapr.com/includes/forms/orderform.pdf) and send it in with your ECU. 

Go APR!


----------

